# Should we transport our car?



## eddieb7 (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi All,

It has been suggested that we take my wifes car with us when we migrate. Her car is only 3 years old, with low mileage and is in almost immaculate condition.

Has anybody transported (or considered transporting) their car with all their furniture and worldly goods?
I suppose the question is, is it more hassle to try and sell or more costly to take?

What would you recommend?

Cheers
Eddie


----------



## NSW (Feb 2, 2014)

It must be expensive, the better option is to sell that car and buy another in Stralyer


----------



## eddieb7 (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks NSW.


----------



## prozac (Feb 4, 2014)

Unless it is something collectable that could be worth more here then I see it as a hassle unless of-course here is a personal attachment like your wife gave birth to you first-born in it. My advice then would be the same...yuk sell that sucker.


----------



## Alnaibii (Aug 1, 2013)

Cars are expensive in Oz. You better check the costs for transport, and how much a similar car would cost in Au. There are some import taxes, but if you have owned the car for more than one year, you may be excepted.


----------

